# Rescue Horses



## Skittlenatt (Jul 17, 2011)

Everyone has a preference on rescue horses..Some say not good, other say worth it. 
I rescued my horse, Ed (Sergent Fluff) from Ireland 5 years ago, I have re-trained him and spent all the time I can gaining his trust. 
When we first got him, we couldn't get anywhere near him for at least 3 months. In the first year we had him, I only rode twice. 
He was skin and bones, sores and scars everywhere. Maggots in his feet and thrush to the point he could hardly walk. 4 different vets told me to put him down, and I'm so glad I didn't listen.
Now he has recovered, 5 years down the line, he has been 3-day eventing, competing Prelim and Novice dressage and Went to Equifest at the East Of England Showground last year, qualifying again to go this year. 
Never give up on a rescue horse, no matter how hard it may seem at times. He's now gotten to the point that my 6 year old nephew is having lessons on him, and he is a shire x gypsy, so he's not a small boy!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm so glad it worked out for you and your horse! Every horse (or any animal) deserves a chance to shine or at least have a decent home.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My horse is a rescue horse, twice. The first time he was physically and mentally TRASHED by some wannabe cowboys and their abundance of fancy equipment, stubborn-ness, impatience, and just pure ignorance.

The second time was from a NARHA riding program. The owner got him for her riding instructor and he was afraid to ride him.. so she underwent training him and then making him her personal horse.. but then after a few moves to different barns with her, he became a very tall lawn ornament who was scared of his own shadow when away from his herd.

But now that I have him, and he has a lot of trust in me for the short time I have owned him. We are slowly working through all of the things that frighten him or things that he absolutely hates (men, for example...)

Let me just say, I am a young equine professional in the making. In other words... I am FAR from an expert, FAR from experienced, but I am willing to learn and to let others help me. I am just starting out 

He got his teeth floated the other day and usually he gets HEAVILY sedated, because he will attack any man in reach, especially male vets. But he got no sedatives and was relaxed and cooperative with a vet he had never met before.. and he was a GUY! Wooo progress 

I would do everything under the sun for my horse, I not only rescued him.. he rescued me.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I also have a rescue horse.
I was honestly shocked at how many people just assumed he was a 'bad' horse because he ended up at a rescue.

I will always rescue.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

It's always so heartwarming to hear stories of horses and people who found each other and helped each other! When it's time for my kids to get a pony, or for myself to finally get another horse, we're definitely going the rescue route. People have warned me against it for my kids, but I think I'd be teaching something far more valuable proper position or what constitutes good conformation. I'll be teaching them about the value of all living things, and the importance of patience and building trusting relationships


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Love the story!!  My rescue has also turned Eventer, although at the non-recognized schooling show levels still  Here's our story if you ever have some free time and want to read it!

You’re a Horse Junkie. Deal with it. | Horse Junkies United


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I've rescued several horses, and they have enriched my life in many ways..
Still have my little QH rescue who was starved and abandoned as a foal, except she isn't little anymore- she a veritable tank.. 
Saving horses is a wonderful experience!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad it's going well with your rescue!
It's nice to hear 

Glad he got another chance in life!


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

my new horse is a rescue. I didn't rescue him but the lady I got him off did. he was skin and bone, black eyes and his tail broken. He can not lift it when he poops. I've been working with him for 3 months now and WOW what a horse. He is really stepping out of his shell and becoming a horse again and great one at that. I have been doing basic dressage training with him (using Equitation Science methods) and I'll have to get pictures off my boyfriends camera because it's hard to believe this is the same horse. He still has along way to go with some of his issues but slowly slowly we are getting them worked out.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have rescued 2 horses, one from the meat market at an auction ("Corporal," 1982-2009, RIP) and the other from a local equine rescue. I have also rescued several cats and a few dogs. It warms my heart to hear of success stories. However, please don't throw away all of the things you've learned about horses when visiting a rescue. A horse or dog or cat at a rescue (or shelter) isn't always the victim of an abusive or neglectful owner. I had one dog that could NOT be contained. The people who gave him to me thought that a life in the country was what he needed. HE thought we needed to own a mile square bc that's how far he would run whenever he got the chance to run off. (My other dog would look at me, like "wtf?" when he'd run off and come back, wagging his tail 3 days later.)
One cat was the biggest, nastiest bitxx around, and after 5 years of this I kicked her out--too many scatches, crapping anywhere (even with a GS crate and litter box inside) and other things. (My other cats didn't miss her, either.)
My other rescue is now a 5yo unregistered QH, very sweet, making steady progress. He's never been abused, or starved, or mistreated. The rescue I got him from has a lot of free help, and their loving on him really socialized him. STILL, I put him through every test I have for any horse I'm considering. They taught him well, and he even loaded/unloaded from their stock trailer several times in the pitch dark. He has 1/4 inch on left eyelid missing, so I just tell everyone he's a rescue, and they nod, knowingly. _(Makes me a great person...I guess.)_
Something else you should know--rescues that you "adopt" from will visit your facilities and put you on a probationary period. Many want the horse back if you can no longer take care of it.
JUST bc an animal is a rescue does NOT mean that that animal will love you and appreciate you and make a good riding companion. Still, they are worth looking at.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I encountered a wonderful story of a middle-aged alcoholic lady who rescued a scrawny malnourished arabian at an auction. Now this lady was half drunk and new nothing about horses and has just gone at her friend's request. Fortunately she had a few acres that were already fenced so she took to the task of leaning to care for him. Within months he had blossommed into a beauty. When complemented about this horse she rescued, she is the first to reply that no, he rescued her. Within a few days she had stopped drinking and was getting her life back on track.


----------

